# Race Results From Greg's Southside Raceway 2/20/15



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

FCR'S First

Jon 172
Corky 162
Kerry 162
Greg G 158
Rick S 155
Brian 155
Bruce 154
Russ 149
Andrew 140
John S 40


Indy Car Second


John S 120
Brian 119 By 3 Feet
Jon 119
Corky 116
Russ 113
Kerry 111
Rick S 108
Bruce 88


Intermission

Italian Soup With Cornbread And Drinks MMMMM Good:thumbsup:


Flexi's No print out to show forgot to print out Must have been the soup.



Hard Bodies Last

Russ 139 The Ford Man wins with a Pontiac HuH!:thumbsup:
Rick S 134 The Beastly Buick Takes Second
Bruce 129 T-Bird Third
Brian 129 Nova Fourth
Jon 128 Chevelle Fifth Had Mechanical Problems
Andrew 118 GTO Sixth
Corky 28 57 Chevy Rest In Peace Totally Destoyed Nothing Left Of Body!:wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Way to go Russ!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Russ! How could you? A Pontiac???!!!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*hard bodys*

should of drove the Pontiac lol.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

good job Russ, :thumbsup:


----------

